# Where to Camp 1/23



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

If I want to camp and preferably freshwater fish in the area, anybody have any recommendations? I would prefer to go East of FWB if possible because we have guys coming from Gainesville, but where would you camp next to water where you have easy access to decent fishing, if that is even possible right now? We have boats, and would like to boat to the camping spot if possible. 



I am thinking about on the Choctaw north of I-10 just because we have done it before. I am hesitant to camp towards the mouth of the Choctaw because of hunting season and I am not sure what the deal is with the sites along the river, basically I do not want to take some one else's hunting spot.


----------



## Coco Solo (Jan 28, 2010)

Where did you end up camping? Good times? How bout a report?

Rick


----------

